# Audi Driver Awards 2010 - Voting Open!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's that time of year again where we need to ask for you help in showing support for the TT Owners Club and the TT Forum.

Voting has opened today for the 2010 Audi Driver Awards and we are hoping to have a good chance of keeping our run of awards going this year. We can only achieve this with help from TTOC and TT Forum members by taking a few minutes to complete the voting form. These awards are the main way that we as a club can gain recognition for the hard work put in throughout the year by not only the team of reps and committee but also the members by way of attendance at events and submissions for the club magazine which makes everything we do possible.

There are two Club categories again this year which you can vote for the TT Owners Club, and one category applicable where you can vote for the TT Forum. These are as follows:

*12. Best Audi Club ­- Events*
Vote for the club which has put on the best event you have attended

The TTOC has retained the Gold award in this category for 5 years now for our annual events such as Gaydon HMC, Donington and Rockingham and we are really hoping we can add Duxford to this list for 2010. This award also goes for all of the smaller events run over the year and not just the main national gathering.

So if you would please vote "The TT Owners Club" for this category 

*13. Best Audi club -­ Communications*
Vote for the club with the best media (newsletter, magazine, website, etc.)

Last year we achieved the Silver award in this category for our Club magazine, absoluTTe, and we are hoping to top this with the Gold award in 2010. The quality of the magazine has risen to such high levels over the last two years I'm personally hoping we can do this to highlight John H and the rest of the absoluTTe team for the relentless hard work put in to produce the magazine issue after issue.

So if you would please again vote "The TT Owners Club" for this category 

*14. Best Audi-related club (includes Audi, DKW, NSU) ­- Information*
Vote for the club which provides members with the best technical information and sources of parts.

This is where the TT Forum comes into it's own with the expansive amount of information available and contained within this forum. As a method of communication this forum has been a platform for the TTOC for as long as it has been online. So I would ask that all members of the TT Forum and the TTOC alike will join in and support the forum by voting in this category.

So for this category if you would please "The TT Forum" it would be greatly appreciated. 

To take part in this vote please follow the link below, and click on the Audi Driver Awards logo on the right hand side:

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Your support in this will not go unnoticed, I thank everyone in advance for taking the time to help the TTOC and the TT Forum in this way.

*On line voting closes on Tuesday 31st August.*

Nick


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

All done Nick 

If anyone who has used me would like to put TT Spares in at number 8 I would be very grateful 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Voted for you Charlie and so has Val by all accounts :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

All done everyone..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Charlie said:


> All done Nick
> 
> If anyone who has used me would like to put TT Spares in at number 8 I would be very grateful
> 
> Charlie


Thanks, reputation point for you!



y3putt said:


> All done everyone..


Thanks!

Have a reputation point


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Voted


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Cast my votes too  Can I have a reputation now :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Voting: Gordon Ramsay'd. Er, I mean Done.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

All done ttoc and Charlie :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

All done also


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Voted for all 3. GOOD LUCK [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Voted!


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

voted :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Done my bit


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Duly voted 8)


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Done


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Voted  
Rep Point Please


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

NEM, Thanks for the Rep points. But whats it for?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GlasgowEd said:


> NEM, Thanks for the Rep points. But whats it for?


It is for the fact that you have voted 8)


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Charlie said:


> All done Nick
> 
> If anyone who has used me would like to put TT Spares in at number 8 I would be very grateful
> 
> Charlie


Done and one for you Charlie :wink:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

DONE


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

All done Nick did it the other night after the meet mate, Paul look out for Bison Motor Sport mate in the listings. Nick as an extra I Put you in for Audi Personality of the year or whatever the title was.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Done, best of luck


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

and another one...

I am sending out an e-mail to our database on Thursday asking our customers to vote for us, I will of course request that they recognise the TTOC and TTOF.

I would have thought that most of our customers (particularily the TT owners) will know of the work we've done together over the years.

Good luck, not that you need it!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Poole Audi said:


> and another one...
> 
> I am sending out an e-mail to our database on Thursday asking our customers to vote for us, I will of course request that they recognise the TTOC and TTOF.
> 
> ...


That is very kind of you indeed.

Thank you.


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Nem said:


> Poole Audi said:
> 
> 
> > and another one...
> ...


My pleasure!

Can I encourage everybody to click the Facebook Like button on this thread to share this with all their facebook friends. Leading by example I have just done this on my own account, Poole Audi's facebook account and tomorrow I will do this on both the bodyshop accounts (I've forgot the logins!).

Let's work together to ensure that the TTOC and TTOF get the awards that they deserve.

Those who really love the forums can of course post a link aswell... hint hint...

When it comes to nominating a centre, don't forget your good friends at Poole Audi! HaHa!


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Done - good luck all


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Done, Good luck.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just voted, good luck


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Just Voted. Good luck TTOC!!!

Superb evenTT at Duxford. Merci!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Done, Is this a vote early, vote often contest?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just a "vote once" thing, Mervyn :wink:


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Just done!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Marcello 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I think that the TTOC Annual Event, the magazine and the ******** are all superb so have cast my vote.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just voted as well. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cool 8)


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Voted already :wink:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Voted :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Vote made!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

